# H&S and Self Build: Can HSA inspector just "pop in"? are toilet facilities neccessary



## porridge (30 Mar 2009)

Hi, 

Making progress through our self-build. 

And, it really is a self build, thus far the only contractor we have employed was a guy fitting the solar panels (half a days work). Foundations, stick built timber frame, slates etc have all been completed by the site owners. 

We have contracted out the external plastering, which was due to start last week and would have taken a few days to complete. Within a few hours of the plasters arriving on site. 

A lady from the HSA made a visit! said she was passing by and decided to call in. Asked to see our canteen facilities etc. and inspected our scaffolding. 

There was a ladder access to the scaffolding and one or two planks missing, and we have no canteen facilities, so work was called to a halt and a warning issued. 

I accept that our scaffolding wasn't to text book standards so we have rectified, this is not a problem.

My question is, do we need to supply canteen facilities for work that will be completed in 3-4 days on a one off house? 

And can the HSA just "Pop in" whenever they like? 

What if it was just the owners on site? 

Advice /opinions appreciated!


----------



## sydthebeat (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

when you build by direct labour, you become the building contractor and accept all responsibilities that go with it. This will become more and more frequent, and is something 'self builders' have no comprehension of.

everything you need to know is here.


as this is a domestic work, you as 'the client' are exempt for responsibilities... HOWEVER..... 
NB!!!!!
you as 'the contractor' most certainly are not exempt from responsibilities.
You are also responsible for the duties as 'Project Supervisor Construction Stage' (PSCS) if the work lasts in excess of 500 man hours or 30 days...

refer to pages 65-70 for contractors responsibilities


----------



## Eng Car 1 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

Never underestimate the HSA, they have as much power as the Guards when it comes to matters concerning a place of work. Were you given any paperwork improvement notice etc? if so make sure you close out any points raised.


----------



## Yeager (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

Yes they are allowed in when they want - they are the governing body as Eng Car 1 said they pretty much call the shots.

Section 18 of the General Applicaltion Regs states

an adequate supply of potable drinking water is provided and maintained at suitable
points conveniently accessible to all employees, suitable and adequate facilities for boiling water and taking meals are provided and maintained for the use of employees, or that employees have reasonable access to other suitable and adequate facilities for the taking of meals.

I have never heard of them taking this to a small scale site i.e. a self build. You must have gotten them on a bad day!​


----------



## sydthebeat (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*



Yeager said:


> I have never heard of them taking this to a small scale site i.e. a self build. You must have gotten them on a bad day!​




theres very little large construction projects on-going....

they have to justify their positions as well....


----------



## baldyman27 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*



sydthebeat said:


> theres very little large construction projects on-going....
> 
> they have to justify their positions as well....


 

Have there been any lay-offs in the HSA? If they're reduced to visiting one-offs they're obviously scratching for work.


----------



## Yeager (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

They are not reliant on the construction sector they also cover manufacturing etc so there is loads for them to do if they could be bothered. 

If anything they should tackle farms and crazy farmers who often have very little regard for H&S hence the 2nd larger contributor to occupational deaths after the construction industry. Most people know of a family affected by a faming 'accident'.


----------



## sydthebeat (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*



Yeager said:


> hence the 2nd larger contributor to occupational deaths after the construction industry. .



hense the focus on construction sites....


----------



## greengrass64 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

Also ensure everyone has a valid safe pass card. My neighbour was advised to get a photocopy of each safe pass card by his legal person. As far as i know this card looks like an Id card, size of a visa card, with a photo on it. It expires after a certain date. My neighbour was to ensure the date was valid etc. I think most of the guys have these cards, so it may look good for you to have these copied. maybe the hsa might overlook something else.


----------



## greengrass64 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

also I think you need to get your scaffolding inspected every 7 days by some qualified person. You need to have paperwork to prove this. At least y neighbour had to.


----------



## porridge (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

Just realised I've posted in the wrong forum..........

Yes greengrass, our scafolding now has to be inspected every 7 days and photographed. It's not too much of a problem for us as the work will take less than a week and therefore we will only need to inspect once

I see the need for the regulations but do think that not having to boiling facilities etc for a job that will take less than a week could be overlooked. It would cost more and take longer  to install these facilities than the plastering iteself! And hence we would do the plastering ourselves!


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*



sydthebeat said:


> You are also responsible for the duties as 'Project Supervisor Construction Stage' (PSCS) if the work lasts in excess of 500 man hours or 30 days...


Not in the OP's case. The duties as PSDP do not apply where a project is undertaken by an owner occupier (I'm simplifying slightly), unless a particular risk is involved.
One item of note however is that the client is likely to be a "designer" within the definitions of the legislation and therefore be required to carry out and record Design Risk Assessments for the project.


----------



## sydthebeat (1 Apr 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*



Superman said:


> Not in the OP's case. *The duties as PSDP do not apply where a project is undertaken by an owner occupier (I'm simplifying slightly), unless a particular risk is involved.*
> One item of note however is that the client is likely to be a "designer" within the definitions of the legislation and therefore be required to carry out and record Design Risk Assessments for the project.



i didnt realise this.. can you link me to this exemption please...??

alos, i wouldnt like to try to argue 'particular risk' in court if trying to claim exemption... any work above 1.8 m could be considered 'particular risk'...


----------



## ajapale (1 Apr 2009)

*Re: Health and Safety Requirements for Self Build*

Moved from

Home Energy

to

Work, Careers, Employment, etc which is where Health and Safety at Work (Employer and Employees) is generally discussed.


----------

